# Blackbeard Island Plans



## Etter2 (Sep 5, 2011)

What's your plan for blackbeard as far as crossing the sound, camping, cooking, hunting, etc?  We went for the first time last year and will be using our new knowledge to take that barrier island by storm and take no prisoners.

We used a borrowed 17 foot center console last year to cross the sound.  Three of us had her loaded to the gills even though we mostly packed light.  After learning the trick to anchoring in the sound, we set up camp.  Pretty amazing sights just crossing over.  Sea ducks, porpoises, oyster beds.  What a place!  We had a small camping stove, but mostly cooked over a fire with a four legged grate.  We made meals fast and easy to deal with.  I made a few gallons of turkey stew that could be easily warmed up after a hunt, somebody else brought something similar and we ate a lot of sandwhiches and jerky.  We all used small two man tents and camp chairs.  We did bring an axe and chainsaw which came in handy as the camps wood supply gets taken up pretty quick.

We brought small light lock ons and modified tree steps we made from screw in steps and scrap lumber.  We did bring a tarp in case of rain.  Mostly though, we were sort of backpack camping.  

As far as hunting, we started off behind the eight ball as we got there the morning of the first day of hunting.  We humped it and found a few places to sit way north up the island and we all saw deer on most hunts though nobody took one home.  

All I can say is what a blast!  Anybody got any tips or advice on the whole process?  We could always take a charter but I like the idea of us doing it all on our own.


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 6, 2011)

our group "does it on our own", and its  a lot of fun. i'm sure using a charter has its benefits but its nice to do it all yourself. as far as advice, get there on wednesday. it makes everything easier, and you have much more time to do some scouting. another suggestion would be to take advantage of the time you don't have to spend on stand by walking around and getting to know the island. it is a big place, and there is lots to see. other than that, have fun and watch for snakes, even in december. they are still there. 


good luck , eric


----------



## archerholic (Oct 12, 2011)

Last year we took the Bowfishing Madness boat to Blackbeard. This was my first time on this island. We put in on the morning that the tide was the lowest. If it were not for my fan engine we would have been stuck out there in the middle of the sound! Eventually we navigated our way around the sound and found the entrance to the island. Well, it gets worse. We finally got to the dock. It was then that I realized I did not have the proper anchors for the tides. Ended up driving all the way back home. Lesson learned! This year I am bringing two anchors and probably going to attempt to anchor at the front and the back. I never had to anchor in an area with a tide. I know to use about 7 times the amount of line for the depth. Any anchoring suggestions would be much appreciated. Other than that hoping to get an opportunity at not only a deer or two but also a hog while on the island. Have no clue where to even start looking.


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 12, 2011)

anchoring is definately the hardest part. whatever you do , make sure you have enough line out. last year in october i went out to check my boat after the first morning hunt, and there was a big pretty t-top center console sunk with nothin but a corner or the t-top out of the water.  the way i  anchor, knock on wood i haven't had any issues yet, is  start by throwing out my back anchor and pull it into the current. i use the digger style, so i pull it tight to make sure i get a good grab, and then i drive my boat into the current 40to 60ft letting to line out behind me. once i got that done i tie off the back line and then go to the front and throw it out. i then let the current push me back while i feed line out. when i get about 20 ft from my anchor i hold the line tight and get that anchore to grab. then i drift back till i am almost over my first anchor, letting line out as i go, and tie off my front line.  
this sure ain't the only way to do it, but i've been down there 6 times in my own boat, and haven't had a problem yet.

 good luck, eric


----------



## archerholic (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeese, sounds like a science. Thanks for the info!


----------

